# Can you make a poodle cuddlier?



## Andi (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had Charlotte for a bit over a month now. She's bonded to me a bit, she'll follow me around, cry if I'm gone, sit outside my door until I let her, loves to sleep on my bed or right next to it, likes sitting on my feet etc. but she isn't that cuddly. 

I wanted a reasonably cuddly dog when I got her, and told the breeder so, and she said that she was but in retrospect of her and the place I'm not sure she really spent that much time getting to know each of the pups individually. When I met Charlotte she came right over and wanted to be petted, and sat on my lap reasonably happily so I thought it would be great but now things are a little different.

She doesn't ever sit on my lap. If I let her on my bed she'll go and sit on my feet, or lean against my legs but she won't come up for cuddles. If I pick her up she never struggles, but if I rest her on my lap she tries to walk away. If I crouch down on the floor she lets me wrap my arms around her, and will lean against my legs, or put her front feet on me, or roll over. If I'm on the bed she will sit on the ground and rest her chin on the mattress watching me and waiting for pats. 

Is there anything I can do to make her more cuddly? Will she get any more cuddlier as she gets older, or after she is desexed?


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

I too really love to snuggle my dogs. I have one that is exactly like yours, although he is a mixed breed rescue. When I got him, I wanted a lap dog, like my previous toy poodle had been. No matter what I did, much as he loved me, he wanted near me, but not on me or touching me. He is now two years old, and any time I pick him up, he tolerates it, but looks like he wants to be let loose. He always is close by, and he is always, always watching me, but just doesn't like to be snuggled or contained, and no matter what I did, there seemed to be no changing it.

I consulted a ton of people over the two years I have owned him, and most have told me that this must just be his personality. So, I got a toy poodle girl...and, she is insperable from me. Her favorite place is riding around inside the front of my bathrobe--LOL She sleeps wrapped around my neck and is nearly always around my neck or shoulders when I am sitting on the couch. She is always touching me in one way or another; whereas the mixed breed can barely tolerate my affections; though he clearly loves me.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

If you read some of my prior posts you will see I had exactly the same issue as you. I too, have a brown miniature. Jazz is a doll and loves us but---he will not sleep on the bed, he prefers his crate, he tolerates being held for about 50 seconds and he NEVER (kisses) me. Yet he adores playing with us, wants to be in the same room as us and does like lying on the bed with his bully stick for a while. I then got a second miniature who I picked because she kissed (licked) immediately. She is definitely more affectionate but does not approach that of a toy. She likes to be held while standing, she kisses me in the morning and likes to be petted, however, she does not sit on my lap- she did so initially. Her attention to me directly is more then Jazz's and I am happy her temperament complements his. She is also much more mellow then him, he is sometimes a crazy nut. I "toyed" with getting a "toy" who I knew would be likely a lap dog, but I wanted a larger dog for mile long walks. I am happy with my two loved ones. I am glad for you too.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Oops, mistake last line to the second poster. By the way, I did find that Jazz got a little more cuddly as he got older, he is 15 months now, I think that coincided with him calming down a little. However he still will not voluntarily ever sit on my lap and in bed he likes to lie at our feet. All you can do is gently stroke his back, do not force the issue to much and play, play, play with your dog. It makes the bond stronger.


----------



## spoowhisperer (Apr 26, 2010)

When I got my 1st mini Kai, he tolerated being held or carried, but he did not seek it out. If he feel asleep in our arms, we would run for the camera to get a pic because it was such a rare thing!

Shhhhhhhh...... by maryac58, on Flickr

Kai would rather relax next to the big dogs than find comfort in our arms. This was a bummer for me, but I had prepared myself to not expect him to be anything other than who he was, and make the most of who he was. I was so afraid of having expectations and being disappointed.

Good girl Ellie by maryac58, on Flickr

BUT! Kai turned into a TOTAL luv bug! He never seems to be able to get close enough to us! Almost to ridiculous lengths! Not kidding, as soon as our bodies _start forming a lap_ as be begin to sit down, he pops up and presses himself into us.
He tuned out to be a wonderful snuggler! Yay! So, there is hope yet for you and your boy!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Delphi is my first poodle, but I think it's mostly personality that determines cuddliness. I'm not sure if maybe the toys are naturally more cuddly? 

Delphi is a toy, and she loves to be cuddled and held. For the first month that I had her, she either had to be on my lap or in my arms, otherwise she would cry! Now she is a lot more confident in the world, and will at times lie on the other end of the couch/at the foot of the bed if she so desires. But she usually likes to lie against me. What I've noticed is that when we're at home, she doesn't mind having space between us - she will lie next to my feet, or on the other side of the bed, etc. But when we're out (I take her out a lot) she loves to be carried and sit on my lap. I know some people are critical of this, but I love it! She is my baby  

In my many conversations with her breeder, I was very clear that I wanted a relaxed, quiet-natured, cuddly puppy. So I think he chose the right personality for me.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoowhisperer:* Your pictures are so beautiful! Kai actually reminds me a lot of Delphi.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Our daughter's standard, Meau, is a HUGE cuddlebug! She loves to be ON us as often as possible.

Lucy on the other hand, runs hot and cold... There are times she would prefer to lie on the floor or on the other end of the couch, but there are also times (usually in bed at night) when she'll plaster her big red body right against mine (or my husband's). Those are the very most special times because I know she's cuddling because SHE wants to - not because WE want her to. 

I love her independence - I never worry about seperation anxiety with her, she loves to be with/near us, but is A-OK if we aren't right there too... And I know she loves us because she tempers that independence with her occasional night-time snuggles!! It's the best of both worlds! 

Barb


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Rosie (4 months) is going through the same thing right now. I remember when I got Ruby 15 years ago she was the same way. When Ruby was young, she did not want to be held or be a lap dog. Think toddler! You can hardly keep a toddler still. You know they love you and want you to be around, but they are exercising their independence in this wildly exciting new world. I found that the older Ruby got the more snuggly she became. It was so nice having her in the chair beside me. I really miss that. Rosie will sit next to me for less than a minute. I am extremely lucky and happy if she lasts 2 minutes! 

Hang in there. You'll have a snuggly poodle in a few years.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has grown into a cuddle bug but he did not start that way. Since you dog is already hanging around and leaning on your leg I think she just needs to mature. Don't pick her up too much - let her have a say. When she does cuddle reward it with a belly rub or something she really likes.


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Sisko was not a cuddly pup, much too busy sinking his nasty little teeth into everything and everybody, but now at 3 he's a love bug and as cuddly as a 60 lb X 27" spoo can be - which means he can get his head, shoulders and forelegs onto you. He settles for being pressed up against us but he is a very hot dog and was like a radiator even as a puppy. From the time we got him at 2 months old he liked to lie out on the frosty grass and he needs to move away after cuddling to get cooled off. I'd say give your puppy time and build on the good start you have. I had to remind myself with Sisko that he is an individual living creature and if I'd wanted a stuffed teddy I could have bought one at any toy store, it would have been so much easier than dealing with him, but nowhere near as rewarding.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

All three of mine are total cuddlers. All three are also males (neutered). My two rescue males (both seniors) were also cuddlers. 

In fact, most nights when I sit down to read or watch a movie, I have three MPOOs fighting for lap space. Even Merlin, a retired stud dog who joined me just before his sixth birthday, loves to snuggle. He's content to sprawl on the sectional by himself but if I make eye contact with him, he'll come over for a cuddle or a belly rub. 

This has been discussed in numerous threads and is always an interesting topic, but my breeder found her boys to be more "loving" than her girls. Now, there were exceptions, but all three of mine love attention and have to be right on top of their human. My sister's female MPOO is almost fanatical about being in her lap though, and not just to sit but to snuggle. 

I'm not sure you can change a dog's basic temperament because some are more aloof than others, but that's not to say she won't become more of a cuddler as she ages. Puppies go through a lot of phases as they develop. (There's still hope--just look at Swizzle and Kai!) I'm also not sure how a breeder would be able to predict the "cuddle factor."


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Age will change some of it, most likely. Mine was NOT a cuddly puppy, too busy, busy, busy. As an adult, he is very cuddly, but on his terms. I can pick him up and cuddle him, and he will tolerate it, but doesn't love it. But he LOVES to nap on top of me on the sofa, to sit on the back of the sofa with his nose in my neck, and will nudge, nudge, nudge with his nose for stroking all day. I often wake up in the middle of the night to find he has crept up from the foot of the bed and is lying with his nose millimeters from my face, watching. Quite startling the first time :smile:!

In the meantime, engage with him in ways he enjoys, and he'll bond closely to you and see you as the source of all Good Things for Poodles!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I have noticed as a general rule, males are cuddlier than females. This is true with all the breeds I have dealt with. I have a pair of toy poodles. My male, Bug, is cuddler-extreme. My female, Paige, is typical female. She's more independant. But, as I type this, it's Paige in my lap and Bug snuggled at my feet. Even with my other dogs - mostly working types, my males are more likely to come up for hugs and snuggles, my girls seem content to love from afar. 
My boys want physical contact, my girls make a lot of eye contact. I usually advise people to get males as pets and females to work. 

I have a lot of working companions. I've learned to accept it. Once you do, you may find she will get more affectionate on her own. Girls like to think it's their idea.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

My black mpoo, Jake, was very very independent and would share cuddles, when he wanted to -- not when I wanted to. But we were bonded like an invisible string from the day I got him. It was a great balance though; he was very confident and comfortable not being right next to me, but he needed to know where I was, etc. But as he got older, he got much more needy of my hugs and cuddles and would come over to the couch and put one paw on my shoulder and buddle his head under my chin -- almost a hug, and I would hear the "sigh" and he would be content to go back to his couch.

Sunny is different, learning to be a cuddler for sure, and my guess is he will be the cuddle bunny!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My 10 yr old black girl has always been stiff as a board but my new female pup is a total lovebug. They are different bloodlines. My 3 boys will snuggle anytime and they never leave my side when im sick.


----------

